# Guidelight White



## giansiro (Mar 26, 2015)

I found this deal online for Safely Transforms your Outlet Cover Plate into a Convenient Night Light.

Easy-to-install sleek, and energy-efficient design.


http://www.lowvoltagesupply.com/dealoftheday.asp.


Is this worth $13.5? Is anyone used them before, I would appreciate any advise.

Thank you.


----------



## giansiro (Mar 26, 2015)

My second question is :If it requires no wires or batteries where does it get its power? There's wires in there, or witchcraft?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Magic I don't know. Should buy one and check it out.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks to me like there are tabs that stick out from the back of the plate that make contact with the terminals on the sides of the receptacle.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

giansiro said:


> My second question is :If it requires no wires or batteries where does it get its power? There's wires in there, or witchcraft?


Wondered about that myself initially. Tabs on the back of the plastic plate contact the screws on the outlet. Snap's USB unit is the same way.


----------



## giansiro (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought 2 pcs and LOVE them! they are perfect for at the top and bottom of our stairs and down a hallway. for sure we will buy more.


----------

